# Konfigurationsfrust



## JanHH (4. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

Programmieren an sich ist ja schön und gut und auch gar nicht so schwierig, vor allem nicht mit den neuen Frameworks wie JSF und JPA. Was sich allerdings, zumindest für mich, als Albtraum darstellt, ist die Konfiguration all dessen, so das man zumindest überhaupt erstmal anfangen kann mit dem programmieren. Frage mich ob ich total verblödet bin oder es auch anderen Leuten so geht?

NetBeans bietet ja immerhin "vorkonfigurierte" JSF-Projekte an, aber wie man da JPA integrieren soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Man kann zwar Hibernate als Framework auswählen, aber so richtig weiter bringt einen das auch nicht. Oder als Library "persistence" hinzufügen, usw usf. Alles probiert, aber immer kam beim Start die Meldung, die "META-INF/persistence.xml" wurde nicht gefunden.

Ganz zu schweigen vom Einrichten einer Datenbank oder der generellen Konfiguration eines Application Servers (JBoss/Glassfish). Man muss, finde ich, dermassen viel Zeugs konfigurieren, und es wird einem so schlecht erklärt, das man quasi keine Chance hat. Man kann mit den neuen Technologien sehr effizient Webanwendungen entwickeln, aber in der Praxis scheitert das schon an dem Konfigurationskram. Ich verbringe mittlerweile Wochen damit, mit mässigem Erfolg.

Bin nur ich so doof, oder geht es auch anderen Leuten so?

Ich hätte gerne nix weiter als:

- Erklärung, wie ich eine Datenbank (HSQLDB i.A.) installiere und konfiguriere, und zwar so, dass man sie auch OHNE Erfahrungen mit Datenbanken versteht
- Konfigurieren einer IDE (ob Eclipse oder Netbeans ist egal), so dass man damit JSF-Anwendungen inklusive JPA (mittels Hibernat) entwickeln kann
- und all das so, das es auch funktioniert.

Aber es scheint vergeblich, zumindest ohne lange, lange Beschäftigung mit den ganzen Konfigurationsdateien, mit nur dürftigen Erläuterungen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du es nutzen willst, musst du es konfigurieren können, oder jemaden der das kann.
Manche IDEs bieten Templates/Wizards an.
Oder lerne Maven2 und nutze dessen Archetypes.

Jedenfalls kommst du nicht weit ohne dich mit den Themen auseinanderzusetzen.

JBOSS/GlassFish: Dir ist klar dass du es mit JEE Server zu tun hast?
Das ist nunmal kompliziert, wenn du "nur" Webanwedungen schrieben willst, reicht Tomcat bzw. JEtty, aber auch mit denen musst du dich auseinandersetzen (Servlet Spec und Container Doku).


----------



## ARadauer (4. Mrz 2009)

> Bin nur ich so doof, oder geht es auch anderen Leuten so?


ja geht anderen auch so... meiner meinung nach das größte problem von java


----------



## JanHH (4. Mrz 2009)

Ja vermutlich verlange ich da einfach zu viel.. schön wärs wenn es wie mit Delphi wär, man hat die IDE vor sich und kann einfach loslegen .

Immerhin sind ja fünf an sich schon komplexe Teile beteiligt: IDE, Server, Datenbank, JSF-Framework, JPA-Framework. Aber das sind wohl die Dinge, die man braucht, um moderne Webanwendungen zu entwickeln. Ich kenne auch Leute, die sich damit auskennen, aber die neigen eher dazu, mich zu überfrachten mit Informationen, so das ich dann auch genauso schlau bin wie vorher.

Naja, muss da wohl durch.. :/


----------



## MarcB (4. Mrz 2009)

Also für Netbeans gibts doch immerhin recht schöne Tutorials (z.B. Using Hibernate with the Java Persistence API).
Die probiert man halt mal aus und guckt sich den Kram an der da produziert wurde.

Aber bei der Server und DB Konfiguration hast du schon recht, das nervt. Kann einen manchmal stundenlang ergebnislos beschäftigen.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mrz 2009)

> schön wärs wenn es wie mit Delphi wär


*hust* *pfeiff*

----------------------------------------------------------
Dankt dem Herren, dass es anders ist


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2009)

> schön wärs wenn es wie mit Delphi wär, man hat die IDE vor sich und kann einfach loslegen


Ist dir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen warum Delphi tot ist? 

Konzentriere dich zuerst mal auf das wesentliche.

JSF? Sehr komplex...
JPA? Noch komplexer, ORM sind nunmal so.
Server? Welchen meinst du? *g*

Wichtig wäre zu wissen ist was du denn schon "kannst.



> Aber das sind wohl die Dinge, die man braucht, um moderne Webanwendungen zu entwickeln.


Für jede dieser API/Frameworks gibt es dutzende Alternativen 
Man kann Webanwendungen in Java auch vollkommen ohne diese Frameworks, dafür aber mit anderen entwickeln.
Insofern kann ich deinen Frust verstehen.
"Freedom of choice or free from choice?"


----------



## JanHH (4. Mrz 2009)

Ich kann java  (und Delphi und C++). Datenbanken in der Theorie, aber noch nie praktisch mit einer gearbeitet (hust). Ich programmiere seit geraumer Zeit eine Webanwendung, aber das ist ein pures Servlet ohne jegliches Framework, sogar ohne Datenbank, und kommt mit einem simplen Tomcat aus.

Ich will jetzt, einerseits aus Interesse und andererseits um die Chancen auf dem Jobmarkt zu verbessern, Umgang mit Datenbanken und den "angesagten" Frameworks lernen. Beratung mit Leuten, die sich auskennen, haben ergeben, das JSF/JPA wohl erstmal das sinnvollste ist. JSF ist auch nicht allzu kompliziert, finde ich ("kann" ich auch schon zu einem guten Stück), eigentlich fehlt mir nur noch die Anbindung zur Datenbank bzw. Hibernate. Dann bin ich zufrieden .

Und wie gesagt, das eigentliche Implementieren einer Webanwendung scheint mir gar nicht so kompliziert (bzw. dafür sind diese Frameworks ja gerade da: Damit es einfach ist. Eine Webanwendung mit JSF scheint mir auch nicht komplexer als mit Delphi einen Dialog mit dem Form-Designer zusammenzuklicken). Aber das ganze überhaupt erstmal zum laufen zu bringen.. ächz.


----------



## Luu (6. Mrz 2009)

> Eine Webanwendung mit JSF scheint mir auch nicht komplexer als mit Delphi einen Dialog mit dem Form-Designer zusammenzuklicken



Das is ma ne these, sehr gewagt .. hehe


----------



## JanHH (8. Mrz 2009)

Finde das aber wirklich.. sogar noch weiter. Sogar eine grosse verteilte Anwendung mit Ajax und EJB's scheint mir sehr simpel, aber nur, wenn man das ganze Framework korrekt konfiguriert hat, und das ist sehr schwierig. Immer weniger Aufwand mit dem Programmieren an sich, aber immer mehr Arbeit damit, sich in Frameworks einzuarbeiten und Dinge zu konfigurieren. Beim Programmieren muss man dann nur ein paar simple Beans mit den richtigen Annotationen versehen, und alles läuft quasi wie von selber.. aber der Weg dahin, oh wei.


----------



## maki (8. Mrz 2009)

Er meint wahrscheinlich Seam.


----------

